# Dead Island: Anti-Aliasing und V-Sync Aktivieren!?



## babajager (9. September 2011)

*Dead Island: Anti-Aliasing und V-Sync Aktivieren!? Link zu Tutorial enthalten!*

Hallo Community

Ich Zocke das Game mit einer ATI Grafikkarte der 5000er Serie wenn ich AA im Treiber ezwinge sehe ich keine wirkung und bei erzwungenem V-Sync habe ich Starke Grafikfehler das Spiel lässt diese Optionen leider nicht zu.

Gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit?

Ohne V-Sync ist das Spiel wegen Extremen Tearing fast nicht Spielbar.

mfg.


----------



## babajager (9. September 2011)

OK Dank meiner Dummen Signatur auch gleinch ein hinweis gefunden.

Dead Islan Tweaks - Motion Blur / FOV / INGAME MIC FIX - *UND MEHR*


Testen werde ich die Dinge Später.


----------



## babajager (10. September 2011)

babajager schrieb:


> OK Dank meiner Dummen Signatur auch gleinch ein hinweis gefunden.
> 
> Dead Islan Tweaks - Motion Blur / FOV / INGAME MIC FIX - *UND MEHR*
> 
> ...


 
Funzt alles bestens, V-sync nun aktiviert sowie AA und auch die schatten haben nun eine ansehnliche Qualität.


----------

